# Orchestral Tools presents L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instruments



## OrchestralTools (Jan 22, 2019)

We are proud to announce L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instruments, recorded at United Recording Studios in Hollywood (former Ocean Way Studios).

L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instrument features intimate Studio Strings, Guitars, Rhodes, Grand Piano, a Gospel Choir and many inspiring colors for the Singer/ Songwriter genre.



Stay tuned for more info soon!


----------



## Pat Blake (Jan 22, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> We are proud to announce L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instruments, recorded at United Recording Studios in Hollywood (former Ocean Way Studios).
> 
> L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instrument features intimate Studio Strings, Guitars, Rhodes, Grand Piano, a Gospel Choir and many inspiring colors for the Singer/ Songwriter genre.
> 
> ...



Great voice, who’s the singer?


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 22, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> We are proud to announce L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instruments, recorded at United Recording Studios in Hollywood (former Ocean Way Studios).
> 
> L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instrument features intimate Studio Strings, Guitars, Rhodes, Grand Piano, a Gospel Choir and many inspiring colors for the Singer/ Songwriter genre.
> 
> ...



Will buy the Gospel choir.....Yeah...


----------



## GingerMaestro (Oct 1, 2019)

I was completely unaware of this..it’s very interesting to me..has anyone heard anymore news or even a release date ?


----------



## kj.metissage (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm also looking for more news on this project.


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 2, 2019)

Im interested as well


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 2, 2019)

Seems OT have a very loose interpretation of the word “soon”. We haven’t even got the “more info” yet so assuming that comes before the end of the year I’m guessing we can expect that actual library in 2022? Lol


----------



## pempekumtanesi (Oct 3, 2019)

They didn't even release Sampler,Store and Junkie XL Brass yet. Maybe they are going to release all at one time.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 3, 2019)

This will be on Kontakt I imagine. Their "Layers" (free library on their new player) still isn't out...


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 3, 2019)

From what I remember OT use to be mum until they had a release date (and sometimes even demos and a price).

But now, like SFA, they’ve joined the hype train. I can appreciate letting people know so they can save up for it, but to announce a number of products with no other info than the basics (were it was recorded, what instruments were recorded) then to move on to the next “announcement” and the next.... is a bit annoying.

Though I know JXL Brass will be too steep for me, those waiting for it and hearing these announcements ( they hear “ yet even more resources not being used to get out all that is on the slate arlready”) could rightfully be annoyed. I think once you hit 4 or 5 products announced without a release date it may be time to follow through on some of that before announcing more.

For me this is not thrilling considering there are a number of suitable chamber strings and choirs, and the rest (esp guitars) are not OT’s forte. (If you question this check out the guitars in MA1. They sit sleeping on my harddrive ).

I would have thought they would have explored ethinic or rare acoustic instuments first. But they seem to want to do their take on NI instruments first. Too bad. I suppose everyone ends up going main stream and duplicating areas that are not their specialty, especially if you have a new sample player to fill with product.


----------

